# assorted subwoofer pics and vids



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

YouTube - svs
YouTube - svs

eD launching the ultra port torpedoes ... errr ... i meant bungs.
YouTube - eD


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Have you run them all at once yet? Dennis


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice collection! What are the smaller subs on top of the Elemental Design subs?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

drdoan said:


> Have you run them all at once yet? Dennis


no! just two of the new ones can flap doors of other rooms in the house, and I have a concrete house :hsd:



Mike P. said:


> Nice collection! What are the smaller subs on top of the Elemental Design subs?


Velodyne DLS-5000R's.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow ! What a nice kit !


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Mike c, how do your subs compare to each other in terms of output/sound quality?


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Bet the shiping was expensive, And everyone thinks i have a sub problem :dumbcrazy:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

imbeaujp said:


> Wow ! What a nice kit !


thanks



kioko12 said:


> Mike c, how do your subs compare to each other in terms of output/sound quality?


well the two eD's hands down is way better than my previous setup of dual DLS-5000R's and DD18 - at super high volume, the Velo trio couldn't even match the "normal" playing volume of the eD's. although I have a concrete house, I can shake rooms (even things inside those) down the halls.



a1161979 said:


> Bet the shiping was expensive, And everyone thinks i have a sub problem :dumbcrazy:


shipping is crazy. you being in australia, i guess you have an idea.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Mike, all I can say is you are crazy. Have you tried them all on at once?


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ummm... Maybe time to head over to the DIY time forum and start designing an LLT :foottap: I think you have done all there is to do in the world of manufacrtured subs :daydream: 

Mind you i would love that DD18 :waiting: Congrats on owning such a great collection 

Something for me to aim for when i finish uni and get a job :T


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

jakewash said:


> Mike, all I can say is you are crazy. Have you tried them all on at once?


i don't think my electrical circuits will like that.



a1161979 said:


> Ummm... Maybe time to head over to the DIY time forum and start designing an LLT :foottap: I think you have done all there is to do in the world of manufacrtured subs :daydream:
> 
> Mind you i would love that DD18 :waiting: Congrats on owning such a great collection
> 
> Something for me to aim for when i finish uni and get a job :T


i'm all thumbs with DIY. but I do have an eD driver incoming, i'm gonna start with a newbie DIY box = small and sealed.

this is the driver I ordered (13av.2) :


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmm... Read alot about them on Car audio forums but i have no idea how they would model for home theater :dunno: Very serious driver though with a ton of displacement for its size

Ed has obviously cleared up the legal dispute over this driver with JL audio 

Any details of the build as of yet (please tell me there is/will be a build thread here :foottap Should be interesting to see what it can do, considering its similarites with the JL subs it should do very well in a small sealed box with a couple of thousand watts... You MUST keep us all informed

I am very interested in the idea of a DIY Gotham using this driver so please keep us posted :T As always thanks

Edit: after looking at the pictures again... Drool (I must/will have one) Something about car audio driverwith massive baskets, magnets and suspension apeals to me


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah I was thinking gotham lookalike as well, but decided two small ones would be easier to move and build than one big 'gotham' enclosure.

I plan to use a Behringer EP2500 bridged to 4 ohm mono to get 1600w at 1% THD

build thread? hmm, ill think about it, I don't know if it will turn out nice, so I'll probably keep the ugly build to myself


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ummm.... Not good enough :thumbsdown: 

We want and we will get a build thread :foottap: 

Ok plan 2: Please Please Please Please Please :waiting:

Well regardless i love to see some graphs at the end as well as a review of it compaired with say the DD18 :daydream:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

a1161979 said:


> Ummm.... Not good enough :thumbsdown:
> 
> We want and we will get a build thread :foottap:
> 
> ...


we'll see. i'm supposed to get the driver the first week of april


----------

